# Looking for tips on hunting Diver ducks ?



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I am look at hunt Diver ducks. I have every hunt diver duck and I am looking for some tips how to hunt ,setup for tham? I have some big water and I see Bluebills there. I have hunted Blucks,Mallards,Teals, Woody all the time in NewBrunswick . So will some of my decoys work ? :sniper:


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

The taktik you are wating for be shold fine. Wenever diving ducks go for uther dekoys then you shuld be able to get more like in Canada.

Good Luck! :wink:


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I can barely understand anything you just said Ocean Hunter.


----------



## Ocean Hunter (Aug 24, 2008)

That is because it is a secret language that only the original poster and I can understand! If you read his original post you would see that it is heavily encrypted so as not to draw any ire from residents who may be unfriendly toward non-residents.

OK, just kidding. I was just making fun of his incomprehensible post :lol:


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Laviii,

I hunt divers extensively and to address your questions I offer the following. First, you can use your existing decoys for divers if you don't want to purchase diver decoys. If you are interested in getting diving duck decoys, pick up some bluebills and canvasbacks. I like the can decoys for their visibility. I usually set up my diver decoys in a J configuration as follows.

I put 12-18 cans on a long line. That is, I use a piece of sinking decoy line about 100 yards long and tie loops in the line about 5 yards or so apart. Then I attach a clasp made from a metal fishing stringer (you can buy them at many tackle stores or you can purchase similar devices from Cabelas) to each decoy. You will need one anchor at the shore end of your long line. Simply attach the decoys to the loops via the clasps and let the wind blow out the line. Drop the anchor in the water near shore and you have the long arm of a J in place.

Round out the hook part of the J with more decoys. I usually use mallards as places I hunt often have puddle ducks but will also use only divers. Divers like to follow the long arm of the setup and land in the hook part of the J. It is an effective setup.

If you have other questions, send me a PM.


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

Aythya,

How do you position your mother line in regards to the wind? If on a point with a heavy crossing wind do you put it straight out at a 90 degree angle to the wind or run it with the wind? Zach.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I run the line with the wind. Under most circumstances I try to set up so the wind is behind me and the long line is perpendicular to shore. But in many instances this is not possible, e.g. the example you describe. In those cases, I will set up so the long line is parallel with the wind with the hook part inside, i.e. close to shore.

On other trick I have found useful is to use a few different decoys parallel and on the outside of the long line. I use a half dozen buffleheads on a separate line parallel to the long line that holds my can decoys. This seems to work to prevent the birds coming down the line from landing on the outside of the long line.

Hope this helps.

Rick


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Aythya said:


> Laviii,
> 
> I hunt divers extensively and to address your questions I offer the following. First, you can use your existing decoys for divers if you don't want to purchase diver decoys. If you are interested in getting diving duck decoys, pick up some bluebills and canvasbacks. I like the can decoys for their visibility. I usually set up my diver decoys in a J configuration as follows.
> 
> ...


Great advice Rick!

Ryan


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

OK, I was out hunting tham lastnight, I seeing a few not alot but gat 2 Bluebills, 1 Mallard han. I setup in a V about 50 to 60Yards, 2Dz per line. 
So do I need more decoys in my line? I know that lines need to go bigger.

Thanks for tips & if you have more lat me know 
Thanks fr Mark


----------

